# Bought my first handgun



## crazycarlo (Jun 3, 2009)

Well I finally bought my first handgun. Its a beretta Vertec chambered in 40. I wanted the 9mm but couldnt find one. I got the black finish as opposed to the stainless one though it was a tough decision.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

crazycarlo said:


> . . . I got the black finish as opposed to the stainless one though it was a tough decision.


I don't have the "new guy". But, I have had my Beretta FS 92 Centurion since 1992. 
And the "Bruniton" black finish has held up really well. I do have a bit of holster burnishing on "edges".
Great gun, thousands of 9mm rounds through it. From premium self defense to gunshow reloads, it eats them all.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats on the gun enjoy yourself!!!

RCG


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, the Vertec is a great choice.


----------



## crazycarlo (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks guys im looking forward to it. I carried a M9 in the navy for a bit and liked it. I got the vertech because i like to be a little different and because Im a huge fan of the straigt backstrap like on the 1911. I have smaller hands so I wanted something that fits good. Ive already been looking at some things. I was looking at some flush fitting mags that hold more then 11 rds. That and a good holster will be what i pick up next. 

I wanted a Lasermax guiderod laser however it will be a while before I get that.

What are some good home/self defense rounds? Grain and so forth i need to get schooled on ammo!


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

crazycarlo said:


> . . . What are some good home/self defense rounds? Grain and so forth i need to get schooled on ammo!


I don't have a 40 S&W.

Here is a good place to quickly "see stuff". Both practice and "premium" self-defense.
Ammunition - Shop Premium & Discount Ammunition at MidwayUSA
Just about all the handgun ammo in the world is available there. Just click on 40 S&W.
Besides quantity, price, and description you get a bit of data. Grain, Velocity in fps, and Energy in ft-lbs.

There is a BUNCH of good self-defense ammo available. And a BUNCH of people touting this or that.

Personally, I've kept an entire box of 9mm Win. 147 grain "Black Talon" bought long ago.
They changed the name because of bad publicity of over the "whirling dervish" blades unfolding and chewing up human flesh.
Yes, I know. A bullet traveling down the rifling is going to be making one rotation for every 9 to twelve inches of horizonal travel or so.
Not exactly a "whirling terror chewing flesh" at a high rate.
Anti-gun folks aren't exactly famous for following "the scientifc method". :mrgreen:

My gun/extra magazine is loaded with Rem. 147 grain Golden Saber. I think it also comes in 124 grain.
It's a good round. I've put several boxes through the gun, but never on anything living.
I really haven't felt the need to always buy the self-defense "bullet de jour".


----------

